# Original 1998 xtant Catalog Fully Scanned For Your Viewing



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I received this catalog from my good friend Carolyn Hall Young in a package of memorabilia that she wanted me to have and share with all of you on DIYMA.
I scanned this in for the xtant fans to enjoy. 











































Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Now that is cool. CHY and Bret deliver again! What other goodies did you get in that package?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

mires said:


> Now that is cool. CHY and Bret deliver again! What other goodies did you get in that package?


All of it's in these two threads.
Have fun. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...cussion/132928-old-school-ppi-showoff-45.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...eates-her-latest-precision-power-artwork.html


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Very cool Bret. Thanks for scanning. Makes me want to pick one up all over again.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

These were awesome xtant amps that I could not afford it back in the days. Especially that 1001dx, a class D amp but has thd%<0.08!!! Back then most class D have 1%+ thd. 
Thank you for posting


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

Brings back good memories!


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for the scan! Hopefully you don't mind if I made it into a PDF...

1998 Xtant Brochure


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

One thing that really sticks out is the fusing requirements as compared to todays amps. No doubt it is a marketing tool used to convince the consumer of a level of performance. Mostly smoke and mirrors. Just shows how rediculous the industry is today. I miss my 3300c though.


----------



## ZeblodS (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you so much!

You don't have the catalog with 603x and 604x? (2000 or 2001 I think)


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

bigdwiz said:


> Thanks for the scan! Hopefully you don't mind if I made it into a PDF...
> 
> 1998 Xtant Brochure


Not at all. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

ZeblodS said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> You don't have the catalog with 603x and 604x? (2000 or 2001 I think)


Nope.
Just this one.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks Bret for sharing this with the gang! Bigdwiz, it is terrific you made the PDF!


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

I sure miss my 3300X. That was a great sounding amplifier. I had it running my entire system. It wasn't incredibly loud per say, but it was one of the cleanest sounding amplifiers I've ever owned. RIP Xtant


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Carolyn Hall Young said:


> Thanks Bret for sharing this with the gang! Bigdwiz, it is terrific you mad the PDF!


You're most welcome Carolyn. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i also had a 3300x...i remember paying so much for that amp, that i was scared to death everytime i opened it to change XO points.

Thanks for scanning this...it brought back great memories.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

miniSQ said:


> i also had a 3300x...i remember paying so much for that amp, that i was scared to death everytime i opened it to change XO points.
> 
> Thanks for scanning this...it brought back great memories.


I think it's funny that in the installation instructions they specifically state "Do not strip wire near the amplifier when the cover is off". I'm sure somebody learned that the hard way...


----------



## upgrayedd (Apr 19, 2011)

One of the few amps that I have never owned but always wanted.


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

I still love mine, a X603, X604, and X1001. I miss my old 3300X and 3150X!


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

lashlee said:


> I still love mine, a X603, X604, and X1001. I miss my old 3300X and 3150X!


Did the X series sound as good as the 3300, 3150, etc? I know they were made after the Mitek buyout. I have always wondered if they were as good. 

I had an early 3 channel, but it's name is escaping me. Great sounding amp, too.


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

The early (non polished stainless covered) units were a 3150c and 3300c. Some of the 3300x's were the same chassis as the c's (and mine even said 3300c on the board). I was under the impression that the post Mitek stuff that really changed was the M and the A series of amps, the X's always stayed true to the original mantra.

As a side note I have a new setup in my new car with a "new style full range class D amp" but miss the warm sound of the old A/B's thats in my old car, with Dyn drivers. I'm not done tuning the new car but I think it will be very hard to beat the sound of the old stuff with the new.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

lashlee said:


> The early (non polished stainless covered) units were a 3150c and 3300c. Some of the 3300x's were the same chassis as the c's (and mine even said 3300c on the board). I was under the impression that the post Mitek stuff that really changed was the M and the A series of amps, the X's always stayed true to the original mantra.
> 
> As a side note I have a new setup in my new car with a "new style full range class D amp" but miss the warm sound of the old A/B's thats in my old car, with Dyn drivers. I'm not done tuning the new car but I think it will be very hard to beat the sound of the old stuff with the new.


My sentiments exactly. I hear people on here all the time who love how the newer full range D's sound. 

I think it's like comparing a scalpel to an antique ornate samurai sword. They both achieve the same thing (amplify the signal), but the latter does it with extra umph.


----------

